# How do I know shrimpy gets enough to eat?



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi,

Newbie with a 6 gal - 5 ember tetras + 1 amano shrimp, 3 small live plants.

As I'm well aware of the dangers of over-feeding, I try not to - I feed once a day, 2 flakes.
My worry is that Shrimpy isn't getting enough to eat. He gets all excited when the food starts coming down but the tetras are too fast. Yesterday Shrimpy even did something new: when I put the food in he tried swimming up to the top to eat like the fish (he wasn't very good at it, but he did manage to get one tiny piece). 

Should I be concerned that he's not eating enough? I know he's supposed to eat algae and he looks fine overall but his desperation at feeding time makes me wonder. 

If he's not getting enough, what's the best way to feed him so that the tetras don't get the food first?

Thanks for any insights about this!


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

Try sinking pellets.


----------



## indefine (Aug 10, 2013)

if you are worried, and you are only feeding flakes, you could pinch/crush a flake between your fingers and put it low near the substrate, maybe in some planted areas rather than floating it. the shrimp will eventually find it, but the fish prob wont go looking there first for food.

i'd prob only do this couple times a week tho, not daily.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Bowl with tank water, add fish food to the bowl of water, use a turkey baster to suck up the food and water, then lower into the tank where your shrimp is and release the mix.

As others mentioned pellets, I prefer them over flakes, less mess. I use small nls for my planted nano and fathers low tech planted small community fish and all fish accepted it so far guppy, neon, cardinal, danio and what ever else ends up in there lol

Good luck.


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks for the advice, liquid_krystale, indefine and Vancitycam!
All good ideas.
I'll look for pellets next time I'm at the LFS, and in the meantime, I'll try the turkey baster method.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Algae wafers is another option.....they sink to the bottom and most shrimp love them.


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

Oh! That's even better, as I have some of those on hand.
Thanks!


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

Also, you can feed blanched zucchini... I fed my CBS with those and they love it..


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

I'd do algae wafers or some fresh veggies. If it's still not working, you can feed a little with the lights off. IIRC your tetras are not nocturnal but shrimpy will feed 24/7.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Hikari makes a shrimp cuisine that is sinking and very small, it is supposed to contain lots of minerals for your shrimps.


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks for the additional info, jhj0112, hp10BII and Fish rookie!
Tonight Shrimpy got his hands on a sizable piece of flake by doing his swimming to the surface thing so I didn't add anything but now I know what to do if he doesn't.


----------

